# Watch THIS For a Refresher On What Is Transpiring In AMERICA Because Of OUR POTUS !!!!



## nononono (Dec 31, 2018)

*Yes He Has The Crooks ( Politicians ) on the Skewer Cookin !!!!!*
*Right Now They are Screaming, soon they will be hanging !*


----------



## legend (Jan 1, 2019)

It's all about Trump's tax returns. Who does he owe?


----------



## nononono (Jan 1, 2019)

legend said:


> It's all about Trump's tax returns. Who does he owe?


*He doesn't owe anyone squat......*
*If there were problems with his Tax returns we would have know about it*
*during Obama's eight years of Corruption, yur not the brightest bulb on the *
*string are ya....*

*Maybe you should sit down and watch the above video multiple times and *
*research what he's referencing....The Clinton's Corrupted Politics and YOU*
*are apparently blind to that fact. And Yes Bush cleaned up Daddies incomplete*
*War....so you had 28 years of MASSIVE corruption before President Trump took*
*office.....That is what he is exposing and that is what the Rhino's & Democrats *
*are trying to " Hold " onto....This is no little thing that some one Politician cooked*
*up, this is so MASSIVE that when it is exposed the Country will shudder !*
*Mark my Words !*
*And YES Mueller is trying to play " Cleaner ", but there are people who thought of *
*this scenario well before he was called up !*


*THINK Lemming Legend THINK !*


----------

